# Cape Town guide book



## Judy (Jan 1, 2012)

We'll be spending three days in Cape Town.  Already have a place to stay (the Ocean Princess).  I'd like a small, up-to-date guide book that has maps and covers the major sights but doesn't spend a lot of size and weight on lodging information. Any suggestions?


----------



## EWSteyn (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Judy,

Cape Town Tourism is well organised and you should be able to get your hands on a guide booklet very easily. There is a Visitor Centre at the V&A Waterfront where you can get lots of information. The most popular attractions are for example Table Mountain, V&A Waterfront, Robben Island, Cape Point, the winelands, etc, etc. 

You can also have a look at tourism websites like http://www.capetown.travel/attractions/ for info about where to go. TomG and David was also recently in Cape Town, and they have posted about it in other threads.

I hope this helps, and most of all enjoy the trip!!!!

Regards,
Eugene


----------



## rundmc (Jan 5, 2012)

*Guide Book*

Here is one we thought was quite good [from Amazon]:

Cape Town (City Guide) [Paperback] Insight Guides (Author) 
ISBN-10: 9812823158     ISBN-13: 978-9812823151 

We really enjoyed the bus tour  -  the two day version was great, although you may not want to devote the time.

Enjoy the trip.   David


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2012)

Judy,

Check out www.southafrica.net

and see this link from them about Cape Town Info

Also, if you haven't already, check out www.tourismcapetown.co.za
Click on the "Map" feature toware the upper Right side of their home page

Enjoy your trip\


Richard


----------



## Judy (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you.  I'm checking them out.


----------

